# Convenience foods



## MrSmith (Jun 24, 2009)

I tried doing a search but got every mention of convenience without getting what I'm looking for. 
The wife and I eat out entirely too much. I am looking to preserve some items that are convenient to heat and eat. I am looking more towards canning than freezing, but am open to all options.
We have plain canned meat and canned beans, but can only eat so much chili, soup, or chicken and rice. 
Any ideas that can add some variety? What foods do you have stored mid to long term, that are convenient to eat in 30 minutes or less, that can spice up our life?


----------



## siletz (Oct 5, 2010)

I have found both of Jackie Clay's books to be helpful for home canned convenience food ideas. Here's a link:

http://www.backwoodshome.com/store/files/jc01.html


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I think it would be easier to list the things that you couldn't get table ready in 30 minutes.'Bout everything we make is in a large quantity and the extras go to the freezer.Beans,chili,soups , stews all the crock pot creations.I just put up cooked pork steaks and all the need now is 5 minutes in the microwave and a fork.We can fish and meat. Love hominy and pork&beans.Spam ain't bad on occasion.Beany weany's, vienna sausage.Stay stocked up on cheese and yogurt and cottage cheese.I can make a meal of a can of peaches or pineapple. Ambrosia is a great thing to make up in advance. Who would eat cake when it was available?I dearly love corned venison. I make 3-4 lb chunks and put it in the freezer. That's a meal by itself.
Pretty much whatever your heart desires.

Wade


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

Beef stew is what leaves my shelves quickest, but psole (pork and hominy) is second... We love easy to take pints for lunch. The soup companies have had commercials with their soups over mashed potatoes which could totally work for home canned stuff


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

This one is two-pronged. * First, the Taco, Burrito, Enchilada Sauce*, which I don't happen to can, because it lasts a long time in the fridge. But it is so fast to make, if you do it this way. Then, since it's sitting there ready to go, I use it for enchiladas, as non-chunky salsa for chips, or anything you want a chili sauce on. 

First, the trick to this (from a time-saving later on point of view), is make up 4-6 spice packets all at one time. I use sandwich baggies to put the spice mix into. So get out your spices and baggies, let's go, into each baggie put:

4 tsp. chili powder
1 TBSP salt
1/4 tsp. cayenne pepper
2 tsp dry minced onion
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/2 to 3/4 TBSP black pepper
a pinch of cumin
Optional one TBSP sugar (I would use it unless you just can't)

Now, when you are ready to make the sauce you will use one spice packet.

Into a saucepan place 3 cups of water, 2 teaspoons cornstarch. Stir to dissolve cornstarch. Add 1/4 cup vinegar, one 6 oz. can tomato paste and one spice packet. Stir and get all the paste dissolved, heat to boiling, turn heat off, cover and let sit 5 minutes. 

I store this in a wide mouth quart jar in the fridge.

*My Enchiladas, makes four
*
4 Large size Flour Tortillas
One pint home canned beef, pork or chicken chunks, drained
The enchilada sauce
Shredded cheese

Prepare your pan with cooking spray or a little oil

Heat the meat with a bit of cheese and some of the sauce. Fill tortillas (with roughly 1/4 of the mixture per tortilla), roll, place in pan. Smother with the sauce, sprinkle more cheese on top. I happen to use the microwave to cook them, about 6 min. on high. 

Very fast.

Whenever you need more of that enchilada sauce it only takes about 10 min. if you have spice packets made up ahead.

*My tuna noodle casserole (no baking) *is fast and good. One small can of tuna, drained, one can of Golden Mushroom soup (NOT cream of, GOLDEN), and cooked egg noodles. Mix the tuna and soup (don't add water to the soup) together, and heat. Stir into cooked egg noodles. A bit of tarragon adds a lovely taste to this too. 

*Pulled Pork or Chicken Sandwiches *(just shred the meat a bit from home canned), your favorite sauce and serve with home canned coleslaw.

My recipe for the canned Cole Slaw. NOTE this is a very strong, wake-you-up slaw. It was created with my goal in mind of taking some out, and adding Miracle Whip to it as it was served.

Also NOTE: *so important* - you cover the slaw with the brine THEN pack into your jars. The "natural" way we often can - we pour a sauce/brine or boiling water over the food after it's put into the jar, but this is very important that you do this right or you will run out of brine.


*CANNED COLESLAW*


Three 32 oz. packages of premixed slaw (or, 96 oz. slaw, from a head, or heads, of cabbage, or 7 packages of the 14 oz. bags


If making from fresh cabbage, also add:


1 large carrot, shredded
1 green or red pepper, diced finely
1 small onion


Canning Salt (about 4 heaping TBSP. for the salting process, and then 2 1/4 tsp. for the brine


BRINE:
2 cups white vinegar
1/2 cup water
2 cups sugar
2 1/4 tsp. canning salt
4 TBSP. Lemon Juice (bottled or fresh)
1 1/2 tsp. onion powder
2 tsp. black pepper
8 pinches or dashes cayenne powder
Sprinkle 4 heaping TBSP. canning salt over the slaw. Mix with hands to distribute. Let sit one hour. Rinse and drain very well.

Prepare for canning, sterlize your jars, etc.


*NOTE: You will pour your brine over the slaw BEFORE packing into jars*:


Bring all the brine ingredients to a boil. Pour over the slaw and mix thoroughly. Pack very tightly into jars. Lift a blob of slaw and let the liquid drain a bit, then pack it in. Leave 1 inch headspace. Press down on the slaw with a spoon. There will be some brine in the jar, but mostly slaw. Use the extra brine to bring up to 1 inch headpace.
Water bath can, quarts 15 min. pints 10. 

To serve, chill a jar of it. Lift out desired amount of slaw allowing the brine to drip off back into the jar, or, if using entire jar, drain off the liquid. Add Miracle Whip (I guess you could use mayo but that will not result in the same slaw at all). Just enough to coat the slaw (this will be to your taste).

Once you have canned coleslaw, it can be used as slaw of course, but also, as "saurekraut" on top of whatever you use saurekraut on, just drain it, and use your own tastes as to whether to add the Miracle Whip or not, great on hot dogs!

*Quick "dump" dinner:
*
Your choice: canned chicken, pork. Or, slice up about a cup to a cup and a half of smoked cooked sausage. 

Plus: to a large fry or saucepan: add 8 oz. tomato sauce, one can (approx. 15 oz.) diced tomatoes (or a pint of home canned tomato chunks, including liquid), 3/4 cup water, a handful of dried minced onion, the meat, one cup elbow macaroni, 1-2 TBSP Italian herb mix and or some pizza seasoning. Cook til macaroni is done! Takes longer to read than to make!

*Beef and Broccoli *over noodles. Home canned beef chunks, drained. Add fresh or frozen broccoli, maybe a dash of soy sauce? Put over noodles or rice.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

From Jackie Clay's books

The meatballs canned
Taco seasoned meat canned
stuffed bell peppers canned
steak canned with onions and bell peppers
mongolian beef (beef canned with the spices to use in stir fry)
Roast and gravy (recalled cream of mushroom soup and onion soup mix)


I can ingredients to casseroles that we like and add a sticker to the jar for the remaining ingredients to add. (In other words.....no corn starch, milk, rice, noodles, etc.)

Spaghetti sauce with meat
Pizza sauce with or without meat
Chicken and vegetables to make pie filling

To make life simpler, cook your rice and dehydrate. Then all you need to do is rehydrate the rice. (sort of like minute rice). Do the same with beans, either can or cook and dehydrate. The dehydrated beans make great refried beans for Mexican meals.


----------



## MrSmith (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you all for your thoughtful replies, and especially the recipes homesteader. I guess we're just in a rut and I need to invest some time in finding recipes/spices to add new flavor to what we've grown tired of. I'm looking more towards canned convenience food as our freezer is usually at capacity.
I will typically fire up the grill and cook quantities of different meats, then portion them out for grab n go. I love the smoky flavor you get from charcoal, but cooking just a little at a time wastes so much charcoal by the time it's ready to go, then extinguished, so I like to do large batches. But it's just plain meat, and we get tired of the same options by the time it is gone.
I have been wanting to get Jackies books for awhile now, I suppose this is the excuse I've been looking for to justify my purchase. I just hate buying books new, but you never see hers used for sale.
Thanks again, hopefully we can bust this rut as even the fast food choices are starting to feel repetitive which is terrrrrible.


----------



## WhoMe (Jan 5, 2015)

I usually freeze any meat stuff, but it could possibly be canned. I just don't.

Just a few ideas/options, 

meatloaf-make up a big batch, save enough for current meal and freeze or can the rest. Just put in the oven as needed, though it would take longer than 30 minutes to cook at least it's already mixed & will save you that effort.

pre-made & pre-cooked meatballs-again make a big batch & freeze, use for spaghetti, bbq sauce, swedish, etc

pizza sauce 

spaghetti/marinara/pasta sauces

bbq sauce

taco/enchilada sauce

bone broth-beef and chicken at our house, but could also use pork, venison, fish, etc

soup with meat, veggies, broth......just add rice or noodles as you heat it up.

stew

chili

sloppy joe sauce

plain tomato sauce


just figure if the store has it on the shelves, it's possible to do it at home too. The list could go on & on and is only limited by your imagination

Too bad you didn't have more freezer space or I'd also suggest to make your own tv dinners with pre cooked & prepped meat, starch & veggies or whatever to your liking, put in a sectioned freezer container. Just pull it out & heat it up.


----------



## tweezle (Sep 20, 2006)

I have been using the Canning Homemade website for all kinds of different canned convenience foods. She even has a recipe for Sweet and Sour Chicken canned. That's on my 2-do list for this year.

It appears all her recipes are done with safety in mind. Every one I've canned so far I've checked against the FDA recommendations and they are coming out good. 

The website can be found at: http://www.sbcanning.com/

Hope this helps!


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

I don't have a pressure cooker, so for many of my convenience meals, I may have the sauce canned or the side dish part of it canned but I cook and freeze the main dish in various amounts that I can pull something out of the freezer, microwave it and have it ready in half an hour. 

My DH cannot have many prepared sauces as he is on a restricted, low salt, Mediterranean-style diet and it requires good proteins (low fat, fish or seafood, poultry, or chicken sausages). So because of where we live in central Wisconsin, I have to stock up on fish and seafood when I'm in the Milwaukee or Chicago areas and so l always have coolers with me. I've only found one store in the area that does not have all of its fish processed in China (it may be caught in USA but, when you read the labeling, it gets sent to China for processing).

Here are some of the things that I always have in my deep-freeze:

1. Whole turkey, roasted, deboned, and placed in individual containers for appropriate amounts for DH and I or a large crowd; gravy is frozen separately. 
2. At least 1-2 large beef roasts, that have been cooked in the crockpot in the way that we like them, that are carved up, packed and some gravy, and again put away in appropriately bagged sizes. 
3. 4-6 loaves of homemade crusty bread. Some is 100% whole wheat
4. 3-5 healthy pasta dishes such as mostaciolli (sp?) lasagna with roasted sausages and green peppers, vegetarian lasagna (SIL is vegetarian) which I can quickly change to regular meaty lasagna if not entertaining SIL with my cooked, crumbled ground beef also stored in freezer. Again, DH cannot have very much cheese, so I can never buy prepared pasta dishes for him and it is very helpful to have these in the freezer ready to defrost in microwave. 
5. Many bags of Trader Joe's Argentinian red shrimp which can be defrosted and sautÃ©ed or roasted start to finish in less than 1/2 hour and added to any side vegetables or pasta dishes. I specify TJ's shrimp as where I am located, I cannot get Gulf shrimp and the only other shrimp available is from China, Vietnam or Thailand and I won't touch the stuff. Also, I can stretch one bag of that shrimp to 4 people.
6. Cod, and Dover sole, frozen. We make poor man's lobster usually once a week which is simply quickly defrosting the cod, and while it is still partially frozen, chunking it, and putting it into a pot of boiling salted hot water cooking until done.I serve it with a small amount of drawn butter, oven roasted rosemary potatoes, and either coleslaw or vegetables. This is one of our fastest dinners at about start to finish it's around 15 minutes from freezer to table since the cod doesn't remain in pretty slices but rather chunks. 

Hope these ideas help. I figured since you cooked large amounts of meat when you grilled, you wouldn't mind spending a few hours once every 2 to 3 weeks cooking a ton of food and then freezing it. I actually have my deep-freeze shelves divided up with beef on top, poultry next, pork and miscellaneous cuts third and the bottom deepest shelf are all the fish products. 
I have a list of everything in the deep freeze by shelf hanging on the freezer and as I take or add to the shelf, I handwrite the changes. This saves so much time of digging around for something I thought I might've had but actually had already used up. 

If you're only going to buy one cookbook, not for canning, buy one of Rachel Ray's 30 minute meals. She's not kidding. Only thing to watch is she puts in way too much hot spice inevery meal at least for our taste.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

A couple of very quick meals for when you do not want to cook:

Spagetti. Either brown meat or add a can of meat, add a jar of spagetti sauce, and boil some noodles.

Tacos. Brown meat with either a packet of spices or some cumin and a few pepper flakes, and set out a bag of shredded cheese, a bag of salad, and a bag ot tortillas. Everybody makes their own.

Bear Creek has some very good soup mixes: they are heat 'n eat. They are better if you add a can of meat to it: the ministroni soup with a can of roast beef is excellent! When I serve soup we eat it with bread, and I like to serve a dessert as a bed time snack. Nothing fancy: I might open a packet of cookies.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

A couple of things that I keep canned up for quick meals is to take some round steak (any cheap cut would work for this though) and fill a quart jar about 1/4 full of raw meat. Then I fill the rest of the jar with cut up onions, scraped carrots, and peeled quartered potatoes. Pack it in pretty tight as it will shrink down after processing. Add some salt to taste, but no liquid. We call it pot roast in a jar.

Another quick thing is homemade sloppy joes, I cook ground beef and drain. Then add tomato sauce, brown sugar, mustard, salt, pepper, finely chopped onions (or onion powder) and garlic powder, and some BBQ sauce. Then fill pint jars and process in a pressure canner.

You can take Chicken breast (raw)and fill half a quart jar, the other half of the jar we fill with potatoes (cubed) a litte salt, pepper, garlic powder, and onion powder. 

The last thing I can think of it to can cubed potatoes. I use a french fry cutter to make the cubes. Slice the potato with the fry cutter, then turn your "fries" on their side and slice them into uniformly sized cubes. I add minced dried garlic and salt and pepper. Then just fill the jars and add water. I do this as I go until I get 7 quart jars (enough to run my canner). These make great fried potatoes (drained and browned in frypan) or drained and used in potato salad. I have also mashed them, but I find instant mashed potatoes easier and faster if I'm really in a hurry. 

I am thinking of canning some pickled boiled eggs so when I want to make potato salad, the 2 most time consuming ingredients will be mostly prepped and all I have to do is pop open a jar, drain, and just cube up the eggs, add whatever remaining ingredients I want and its done!


----------



## Vickivail98 (Sep 26, 2014)

My most important trick to prevent ruts is to focus on seasonal foods. Aside from tomatoes (which I can for year round use) everything else is seasonal. We are on our last month of winter squash and we are tired of it but by next fall we will welcome it back.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

I just checked on Amazon and the Jackie Clay cookbooks are free for Kindle subscribers. I don't have a Kindle, but it might work well for some people.
Kit


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

KIT.S said:


> I just checked on Amazon and the Jackie Clay cookbooks are free for Kindle subscribers. I don't have a Kindle, but it might work well for some people.
> Kit


Thanks for posting this! I have a kindle and will check it out, I would love to have her books!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

1. Set a frozen roast beef in the oven before you go to work, and set the timer. 2. Come home at the end of the day and microwave some potatos to go with the now redy to eat roast beef. 3. Open a bag of salad.


----------

